# feutré



## matchpoint

*Several questions gathered here.
Plusieurs questions rassemblées ici.*


Hey you all,

in a sentence that I have to translate, they talk about the fact that in their function rooms you can have "le dîner d'affaire le plus feutré". I don't understand what they mean by "feutré"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FranParis

A dinner in a felted atmosphere..


----------



## matchpoint

I've never heard that. A "felted atmosphere"?  Could you explain what it means?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

..._in a hushed atmosphere_, I would say.


----------



## Helianthus

My dictionnary gives "muffled". 
Basically, it means quiet, silent, but there is also a notion of comfort.
(feutré is because if a room is covered with felt, then noise are suppressed)


----------



## matchpoint

JeanDeSponde said:


> ..._in a hushed atmosphere_, I would say.



It's not in the sense of "silencieux" ... sorry, I forgot to add that ... I don't get what other meaning feutré can have here, if it's not that, since the other definition of the word "made of felt" doesn't work either ...


----------



## Helianthus

that may means, that it is a diner between well educated people that behave, in a quite up-market atmosphere. Un diner "chic" quoi!


----------



## wildan1

the most elegant business dinner

_muffled _is when the sound is blocked and you can't hear clearly
_felted _is not a word in English
_hushed_ is when everyone in the room is silent out of respect or shock


----------



## matchpoint

Thanks for the answer


----------



## FranParis

wildan1 said:


> _felted _is not a word in English


 
Every time I have a doubt, I ask a native English speaker.

I just asked an American, born in New York and who has an History degree.

He just told me that it's not unusual.

When I google it, I've lots of "felted atmosphere"

I don't know...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

FranParis said:


> [...]When I google it, I've lots of "felted atmosphere"
> I don't know...


As I'm curious, I googled it too - what's funny is that the first pages I checked were mostly adverts for french resorts... I've a weird feeling, here !


----------



## matchpoint

Google finds around 400 entries for "felted atmosphere" and mostly on French websites if I'm not mistaken ... could be a mistranslation? ...


----------



## wildan1

Please--_everything_ is on Google--the world's mistakes multiplied! A very bad source of verification.

I don't know what context your friend speaks of ,but_ felted_ is not a standard word in everyday language. It may be something technical dealing with felt or felt products--but certainly would not be used to describe the atmosphere in a restaurant.


----------



## Avignonais

Wildan1, you are right, and JeanDeSponde and matchpoint are alluding to the fact that, yes, indeed this word is OFTEN and wrongly translated from the French feutré to the English felted, as Goooogle shows.


----------



## matchpoint

wildan1 said:


> the most elegant business dinner
> 
> _muffled _is when the sound is blocked and you can't hear clearly
> _felted _is not a word in English
> _hushed_ is when everyone in the room is silent out of respect or shock



Some other French native speakers told me that "le dîner d'affaire le plus feutré" does not mean "the most elegant business dinner", but would rather evoque the idea that it is "intime" or maybe something like cosy ... how could I say that in English without it sounding strange ?


----------



## wildan1

_intimate business dinner_ is correct in English, but
the problem with_ intimate_ is that it can suggest romance, not business


----------



## matchpoint

They definitely don't want to suggest romance 
what about the business dinner in the most cosy atmosphere?


----------



## wildan1

_cosy/cozy_ is more like a ski chalet with a roaring fire, or someplace with comfortable pillows -- (Germans call it _gemütlich_). It could be the right word if the restaurant is like that--but not usually the case if they want a business clientele


----------



## matchpoint

Yeah, you are right, it's not at all like that  ... I guess I'm getting desperate


----------



## RuK

I'm having this problem too. I want to translate "l' atmosphère feutré" in one word. It describes a house that has a hushed elegance, a lushness of texture, a subtle, a subdued... can anyone come up with something?


----------



## RuK

I've got it. Plush.


----------



## locco7_2000

_Personne ne peut rester insensible au charme discret, feutré et élégant de cet hôtel..._

_There is another example of feutré_
_What do you think?_
_I dont think I was quite satisfied with all the responses, in terms of its actual meaning :-(_

_Thanks _


----------



## egremoq

_Plush surroundings_ comes close - as _plush_ is a type of rich velvet.


----------



## yannicus

felted is just a literal translation, and a bad one. 
in one word it would be hard, but it is in essence a combination of "cozy and sophisticated".


----------



## yannicus

plush is nice, just saw that, good one.


----------



## Newrone

RuK said:


> I've got it. Plush.


 Very good, especially in the context of decor.
I've also just translated it as "warm", for "couleurs feutrées".


----------



## christi66

I know it's a bit late to answer your thread - you may have already found a suitable equivalent for "feutré" in English.  The word discreet might work well in some cases depending on the context


----------



## EXPRESSions

For feutré, I lean more toward: muted, subdued, tasteful, understated

For me, _plush_ means: luxurious, opulent, sumptuous


----------



## Zarg

Let me guarantee: there is no such term as "a felted atmosphere" in English. Except perhaps in Monty Python.


----------



## KirstyWeston

Years too late for those who were looking for translations in 2007 but as I was hunting for a good way to translate 'feutré' in the same context (a restaurant) …

How about using two words, for example 'comfortable and tranquil' … ? (I agree that intimate could be good for some restaurants, but like matchpoint, my restaurant serves businessmen at lunchtimes as well as couples in the evening!


----------



## petit1

Could "*mellow*" be used here?


----------



## wildan1

petit1 said:


> Could "*mellow*" be used here?


You are getting close to the feeling, petit1, but not really the context if we are talking about a restaurant or hotel. To me, _mellow_ is about how you feel more than the environment that makes you feel that way (but that's just my opinion).

Maybe _low-key_ or even _peaceful_...


----------



## Itisi

civilized?


----------



## petit1

confidential ??


----------



## canadiank

Sophisticated and warm ambiance


----------



## Tochka

How about "an atmosphere of quiet elegance" or "quiet opulence"?
I also like the suggestion of "plush".
(Incidentally, I consider "felted" to be a perfectly legitimate word in English, but it would only be used literally, namely, to refer to wool that has been turned into felt. )


----------



## Itisi

...rarefied


----------



## bh7

(Tochka's) How about "*an atmosphere of quiet elegance*" ?


----------



## cougenv

"le diner d'affaires le plus feutré"
We miss context.
Normally, a business diner is very animate, everyone speaking, dealing, and so on
there is an opposition, in this diner, people seem to keep their words, not to exchange, they seem discrete, reserved

felt is used to prevent damage, as if these businessmen were cautious


----------



## wildan1

cougenv said:


> "le diner d'affaires le plus feutré"


If _« feutré »_ is describing the business dinner and not the restaurant where it takes place, it would definitely be called _a very low-key business dinner_.


----------



## Squiggle

Please someone! I keep coming up against this and try as I might, I can't find the word that works.


----------



## petit1

I think "h_ushed_" is OK.
There is the idea of comfort and also that the people outside the room can't hear what happens or what is said inside.

I have just found it used by an American comany selling Dodge cars:
_The body also seals out wind noise by integrating the bumpers. A reduction in panel gapping and the addition of triple-sealed doors further contribute to the big truck's hushed environment.
_


----------



## Squiggle

I agree that hushed is an accurate translation in some circumstances but I find feutré is being used more and more as something different. The current example I am working on is a bar that is "dans un cadre lounge et feutré". They are trying to promote a great night out. I don't think they mean hushed!


----------



## petit1

They certainly mean "cosy".


----------



## Kergouet

What about "cossetted" in the sense of high class  service where every need is taken care of?


----------



## Squiggle

Funnily enough Kergouet, cossetted is what I used in the end. I forgot to add it to the thread. I think it's definitely one option for this wide-reaching word!


----------



## Pecannoix

*New question added here.*

What would be the best translation for feutré in this context?

"le très feutré 7e arrondissement de Paris."

Just not sure the best way translate it as it is describing an area of Paris? Subdued ? Or chic?

Merci


----------



## petit1

It is more than chic. This is one of the most expensive places to live in in Paris.

perhaps "understated" as found in this appreciation of a French restaurant in the 7th arrondissement.
_"Hubby and I tried this very understated place for lunch_."


----------



## Topsie

Pecannoix said:


> ...Just not sure the best way translate it as it is describing an area of Paris? Subdued ? Or chic?



Posh!


----------



## petit1

I think that "posh" is not "discreet enough" to translate "feutré" (discreetly elegant)


----------



## Topsie

petit1 said:


> I think that "posh" is not "discreet enough" to translate "feutré" (discreetly elegant)


C'est par rapport à un quartier... on dit "_a posh area/neighbourhood_" pour un quartier huppé ou chic... c'est ce qui me semblait plus proche (il y aura toujours quelque chose de _lost in translation_!)


----------



## petit1

Je craignais que "posh" soit trop "bling-bling"  doncpas du tout feutré. Mais vous êtes anglophone donc mieux placé(e) que moi pour le dire


----------



## Topsie

petit1 said:


> Je craignais que "posh" soit trop "bling-bling"  doncpas du tout feutré. Mais vous êtes anglophone donc mieux placé(e) que moi pour le dire


Feutré (tout comme cossu) correspond à "_plush_" - comme on a évoqué dans d'autres postes - mais "_plush_" me semble bizarre pour décrire un quartier... _plush surroundings_, _a plush restaurant_, OK, mais _a plush part of town_  (pourquoi pas après tout! Poetic licence!)


----------



## A.J.S.T

I'm going for "understated” or “quiet elegance" as the expressions cover the essential elements of "feutré", i.e. tastefulness that does not draw attention to itself.


----------



## joelooc

"secretive" with a touch of "exclusive"


----------



## wildan1

A.J.S.T said:


> I'm going for "understated” or “quiet elegance" as the expressions cover the essential elements of "feutré", i.e. tastefulness that does not draw attention to itself.


Agreed--very good choices to describe a restaurant that is _feutré._


----------



## Hildy1

Tochka said:


> How about "an atmosphere of quiet elegance" or "quiet opulence"?


quiet elegance


----------



## Kergouet

How about "classy"?


----------

